# Zwei Probleme aber keine Lösung!



## elme (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Also ich hab in Photoshop mit slices eine HP erstell nun hab ich einmal das Problem dasmeine seite ständig auseinander fällt weil ich nicht weiß wie ich das anstellen soll das sie sich vertikal beliebig verschieben lässt ohne auseinander zufallen aber horiziontal dennoch die größe behält
Dann mein zweites problem ich würde gerne meine Wallpaper in einen Pop-Up öffnen lassen 
Ich hab mir etliche Tutorial-Sites durch gelesen aber hat nie geklappt Ich hab selfhtml rauf und runter gelesen aber es nicht gefunden bzw so richtig verstanden und jetzt meine Frage an euch:

*WIE* mach ich das *WO* muss ich was einfügen?

So Leute hier mein Code: 


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Magical E Productions</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<meta http-equiv="imagetoolbar" content="no">
<style type="text/css">
<!--

BODY {
scrollbar-face-color: #CCCCCC;
scrollbar-shadow-color: #666666;
scrollbar-highlight-color: #FFFFFF;
scrollbar-3dlight-color: #999999;
scrollbar-darkshadow-color: #0033FF;
scrollbar-track-color: #CCCCCC;
scrollbar-arrow-color: #666666; 
}
--> 
<!--

.Stil1 {
	font-family: "Virtual DJ";
	color: #666666;
}
.Stil2 {font-family: "Virtual DJ"}
.Stil3 {font-size: 12px}
.Stil4 {font-family: "Virtual DJ"; font-size: 12px; }
.Stil7 {font-family: "Virtual DJ"; font-size: 14px; }
body {
	background-image: url();
	background-color: #999999;
}
-->
</style>
</head>
</style><body leftmargin="225" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
<table id="Tabelle_01" width="800" height="771" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
	<tr>
		<td colspan="12">
			<a href="http://magical-e.superprovider.de" target="_self"
				onmouseover="window.status='www.magical-e.de.be';  return true;"
				onmouseout="window.status='';  return true;">
				<img src="images/head_banner.jpg" width="800" height="150" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="3">
			<img src="images/dot_left.jpg" width="32" height="38" alt=""></td>
		<td colspan="2">
			<a href="http://magical-e.superprovider.de/about_us.htm" target="_self"
				onmouseover="window.status='About Us';  return true;"
				onmouseout="window.status='';  return true;">
				<img src="images/but_about_us.jpg" width="144" height="38" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
		<td>
			<a href="http://magical-e.superprovider.de/designs.htm" target="_self"
				onmouseover="window.status='Designs';  return true;"
				onmouseout="window.status='';  return true;">
				<img src="images/but_design.jpg" width="148" height="38" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
		<td>
			<a href="http://magical-e.superprovider.de/downloads.htm" target="_self"
				onmouseover="window.status='Downloads';  return true;"
				onmouseout="window.status='';  return true;">
				<img src="images/but_download.jpg" width="147" height="38" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
		<td>
			<a href="http://magical-e.superprovider.de/contact_us.htm" target="_self"
				onmouseover="window.status='Contact Us';  return true;"
				onmouseout="window.status='';  return true;">
				<img src="images/but_contact_us.jpg" width="149" height="38" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
		<td>
			<a href="http://magical-e.superprovider.de/links.htm" target="_self"
				onmouseover="window.status='Links';  return true;"
				onmouseout="window.status='';  return true;">
				<img src="images/but_links.jpg" width="145" height="38" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
		<td colspan="3">
			<img src="images/dot_right.jpg" width="35" height="38" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td rowspan="4">
			<img src="images/bg_space_left.jpg" width="15" height="546" alt=""></td>
		<td rowspan="4">
			<img src="images/frame_line_left.jpg" width="13" height="546" alt=""></td>
		<td colspan="2" rowspan="2">
			<img src="images/frame_muster_vert.jpg" width="20" height="515" alt=""></td>
		<td colspan="5">
			<img src="images/frame_space_head.jpg" width="717" height="8" alt=""></td>
		<td rowspan="2">
			<img src="images/frame_space_right.jpg" width="6" height="515" alt=""></td>
		<td rowspan="4">
			<img src="images/frame_line_right.jpg" width="12" height="546" alt=""></td>
		<td rowspan="4">
			<img src="images/bg_space_right.jpg" width="17" height="546" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td width="717" height="507" colspan="5">
			<div align="center">
			  <table width="717" height="506" border="1">
                <tr bgcolor="#CCCCCC">
                  <td height="32" colspan="2"><span class="Stil1">About Us</span></td>
                </tr>
                <tr>
                  <td width="351" height="219" bgcolor="#CCCCCC"><p class="Stil2">Elme</p>
                    <p class="Stil2 Stil3"><span class="Stil4">alter: 19</span></p>
                    <p class="Stil4"><span class="Stil2 Stil3">Herkunft: Munich city </span></p>
                  <p class="Stil4">hobbies: Fussball, design, musik und frauen</p>
                  <p class="Stil4">keine ahnung bin noch zu jung</p></td>
                  <td width="350" bgcolor="#CCCCCC"><p class="Stil7">leer</p>                  </td>
                </tr>
                <tr>
                  <td bgcolor="#CCCCCC"><p class="Stil7">leer</p>                  </td>
                  <td bgcolor="#CCCCCC"><p class="Stil2">leer</p>                  </td>
                </tr>
              </table>
		    <img src="images/spacer.gif" width="0" height="0" alt=""></div></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="2">
			<img src="images/frame_muster_plus.jpg" width="20" height="22" alt=""></td>
		<td colspan="6">
			<img src="images/frame_muster_hori.jpg" width="723" height="22" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="8">
			<img src="images/frame_line_hori.jpg" width="743" height="9" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="12">
			<img src="images/bg_space_feet.jpg" width="800" height="18" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="12">
			<img src="images/leiste_feet_name.jpg" width="800" height="18" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="15" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="13" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="4" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="16" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="128" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="148" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="147" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="149" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="145" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="6" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="12" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="17" height="1" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
</table>
<object classid="CLSID:05589FA1-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A" height="0" width="0">
<param name="FileName" value="http://magical-e.superprovider.de/images/1.wma">
<param name="AutoStart" value="1">
<param name="PlayCount" value="0">
<param name="ShowControls" value="0">
<param name="ShowDisplay" value="0">
</object>
</body>
</html>
<script language="javascript">
function click() {
if (event.button==2) {
alert('::Copyrighty by Magical E Productions::')
}
}
document.onmousedown=click
</script>
```

Bedank mich schon mal imVorraus und bitte nicht so Fachchinesisch ich lern .html erst seit 3 wochen JEDER FÄNGT MAL AN

*DANKE*

Grüße

ELME


----------



## chrisbergr (13. Juli 2004)

Denkst du nicht du solltest

```
<script language="javascript">
function click() {
if (event.button==2) {
alert('::Copyrighty by Magical E Productions::')
}
}
document.onmousedown=click
</script>
```
In den <head></head> tag oben schreiben?

Und zu deinem Problem: Schreib in den Tag für den Link einfach

```
<a href="JavaScript:window.open('datei.html','_blank','width=500,height=400,directories=no,status=no,scrollbars=auto,resize=no,menubar=no')">blaschwall</a>
```

Sollte hinhauen.. Gruß #ACID

//EDIT: Mh irgendwie wird da das JS nicht richtig angezeigt.. Also anstelle von 'java script' einfach 'JavaScript' einsetzen.


----------



## elme (13. Juli 2004)

Danke erst einmal!  

des hab ich soweit hinbekommen mit dem Pop-Up also es poppt schon mal des ist gut aber wenn ich drauf klicke dann springt das Pop-Up auf  und in dem fenster in dem ich es aufgemacht hab steht jetzt [obejct] und als Titel steht oben etwas mit javascript:winodwopen...
Ich glaub ich hab da was falsch gemacht! hier der Code:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Magical E Productions</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<meta http-equiv="imagetoolbar" content="no">
<style type="text/css">
<!--

BODY {
scrollbar-face-color: #CCCCCC;
scrollbar-shadow-color: #666666;
scrollbar-highlight-color: #FFFFFF;
scrollbar-3dlight-color: #999999;
scrollbar-darkshadow-color: #0033FF;
scrollbar-track-color: #CCCCCC;
scrollbar-arrow-color: #666666; 
}
--> 
<!--

.Stil1 {
	font-family: "Virtual DJ";
	color: #666666;
}
.Stil2 {font-family: "Virtual DJ"}
.Stil3 {font-size: 12px}
.Stil4 {font-family: "Virtual DJ"; font-size: 12px; }
.Stil7 {font-family: "Virtual DJ"; font-size: 14px; }
body {
	background-image: url();
	background-color: #999999;
}
-->
</style>
</head>
</style><body leftmargin="225" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
<table id="Tabelle_01" width="800" height="771" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
	<tr>
		<td colspan="12">
			<a href="http://magical-e.superprovider.de" target="_self"
				onmouseover="window.status='www.magical-e.de.be';  return true;"
				onmouseout="window.status='';  return true;">
				<img src="images/head_banner.jpg" width="800" height="150" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="3">
			<img src="images/dot_left.jpg" width="32" height="38" alt=""></td>
		<td colspan="2">
			<a href="http://magical-e.superprovider.de/about_us.htm" target="_self"
				onmouseover="window.status='About Us';  return true;"
				onmouseout="window.status='';  return true;">
				<img src="images/but_about_us.jpg" width="144" height="38" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
		<td>
			<a href="http://magical-e.superprovider.de/designs.htm" target="_self"
				onmouseover="window.status='Designs';  return true;"
				onmouseout="window.status='';  return true;">
				<img src="images/but_design.jpg" width="148" height="38" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
		<td>
			<a href="http://magical-e.superprovider.de/downloads.htm" target="_self"
				onmouseover="window.status='Downloads';  return true;"
				onmouseout="window.status='';  return true;">
				<img src="images/but_download.jpg" width="147" height="38" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
		<td>
			<a href="http://magical-e.superprovider.de/contact_us.htm" target="_self"
				onmouseover="window.status='Contact Us';  return true;"
				onmouseout="window.status='';  return true;">
				<img src="images/but_contact_us.jpg" width="149" height="38" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
		<td>
			<a href="http://magical-e.superprovider.de/links.htm" target="_self"
				onmouseover="window.status='Links';  return true;"
				onmouseout="window.status='';  return true;">
				<img src="images/but_links.jpg" width="145" height="38" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
		<td colspan="3">
			<img src="images/dot_right.jpg" width="35" height="38" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td rowspan="4">
			<img src="images/bg_space_left.jpg" width="15" height="546" alt=""></td>
		<td rowspan="4">
			<img src="images/frame_line_left.jpg" width="13" height="546" alt=""></td>
		<td colspan="2" rowspan="2">
			<img src="images/frame_muster_vert.jpg" width="20" height="515" alt=""></td>
		<td colspan="5">
			<img src="images/frame_space_head.jpg" width="717" height="8" alt=""></td>
		<td rowspan="2">
			<img src="images/frame_space_right.jpg" width="6" height="515" alt=""></td>
		<td rowspan="4">
			<img src="images/frame_line_right.jpg" width="12" height="546" alt=""></td>
		<td rowspan="4">
			<img src="images/bg_space_right.jpg" width="17" height="546" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td width="717" height="507" colspan="5">
			<div align="center">
			  <table width="717" height="506" border="1">
                <tr bgcolor="#CCCCCC">
                  <td height="32" colspan="2"><span class="Stil1">About Us</span></td>
                </tr>
                <tr>
                  <td width="351" height="219" bgcolor="#CCCCCC"><p class="Stil2">
				  <a href="JavaScript:window.open('http://magical-e.superprovider.de/test.jpg','_blank','width=205,height=205,directories=no,status=no,scrollbars=auto,resize=no,menubar=no')">Elme</a></p>
                    <p class="Stil2 Stil3"><span class="Stil4">alter: 19</span></p>
                    <p class="Stil4"><span class="Stil2 Stil3">Herkunft: Munich city </span></p>
                  <p class="Stil4">hobbies: Fussball, design, musik und frauen</p>
                  <p class="Stil4">keine ahnung bin noch zu jung</p></td>
                  <td width="350" bgcolor="#CCCCCC"><p class="Stil7">leer</p>                  </td>
                </tr>
                <tr>
                  <td bgcolor="#CCCCCC"><p class="Stil7">leer</p>                  </td>
                  <td bgcolor="#CCCCCC"><p class="Stil2">leer</p>                  </td>
                </tr>
              </table>
		    <img src="images/spacer.gif" width="0" height="0" alt=""></div></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="2">
			<img src="images/frame_muster_plus.jpg" width="20" height="22" alt=""></td>
		<td colspan="6">
			<img src="images/frame_muster_hori.jpg" width="723" height="22" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="8">
			<img src="images/frame_line_hori.jpg" width="743" height="9" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="12">
			<img src="images/bg_space_feet.jpg" width="800" height="18" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="12">
			<img src="images/leiste_feet_name.jpg" width="800" height="18" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="15" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="13" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="4" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="16" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="128" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="148" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="147" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="149" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="145" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="6" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="12" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="17" height="1" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
</table>
<object classid="CLSID:05589FA1-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A" height="0" width="0">
<param name="FileName" value="http://magical-e.superprovider.de/images/1.wma">
<param name="AutoStart" value="1">
<param name="PlayCount" value="0">
<param name="ShowControls" value="0">
<param name="ShowDisplay" value="0">
</object>
</body>
</html>
<script language="javascript">
function click() {
if (event.button==2) {
alert('::Copyrighty by Magical E Productions::')
}
}
document.onmousedown=click
</script>
```

*p.s.: des mit dem Copyright klappt bei mir trotzdem, warum weiß ich nicht! *

Danke

ELME


----------



## chrisbergr (13. Juli 2004)

Ne, du hast nix falsch gemacht.
Dachte auf diese einfache Weiße würde das auch gehen, habe ich mich leider geirrt, sorry.

In den Head Kommt
	
	
	



```
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
function popUp(URL) {
window.open(URL, '_blank', 'toolbar=0,scrollbars=0,location=0,statusbar=0,menubar=0,resizable=0,width=400,height=300');
}
</SCRIPT>
```
Und der Link sollte so aussehen:

```
<a href="javascript:popUp('bla.htm')">Text</a>
```
Dass das mit deinem Copyright funktioniert, is ja schön, aber ich denke man sollte es trotzdem so machen wie es richtig ist  BTW: Scrollrad gedrückt halten und danach die rechte MAustaste.. Dann loßlassen und was kommt? Richtig, das rechte Maustastenmenü  

Gruß


----------



## elme (13. Juli 2004)

Hehe danke für den TIPP mit dem Copyright des hab ich gar nicht gewusst aber der TRICK funktioniert noch immer :-(
Und das mit dem Pop-Up klappt noch immer nicht 

hier vielleicht findest du den Fehler! Code:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Magical E Productions</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<meta http-equiv="imagetoolbar" content="no">
<script language="javascript">
function popUp(URL) {
window.open(URL, '_blank', 'toolbar=0,scrollbars=0,location=0,statusbar=0,menubar=0,resizable=0,width=400,height=300');
}
function click() {
if (event.button==2) {
alert('::Copyrighty by Magical E Productions::')
}
}
document.onmousedown=click
</script>
<style type="text/css">
<!--

BODY {
scrollbar-face-color: #CCCCCC;
scrollbar-shadow-color: #666666;
scrollbar-highlight-color: #FFFFFF;
scrollbar-3dlight-color: #999999;
scrollbar-darkshadow-color: #0033FF;
scrollbar-track-color: #CCCCCC;
scrollbar-arrow-color: #666666; 
}
--> 
<!--

.Stil1 {
	font-family: "Virtual DJ";
	color: #666666;
}
.Stil2 {font-family: "Virtual DJ"}
.Stil3 {font-size: 12px}
.Stil4 {font-family: "Virtual DJ"; font-size: 12px; }
.Stil7 {font-family: "Virtual DJ"; font-size: 14px; }
body {
	background-image: url();
	background-color: #999999;
}
-->
</style>
</head>
</style><body leftmargin="225" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
<table id="Tabelle_01" width="800" height="771" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
	<tr>
		<td colspan="12">
			<a href="http://magical-e.superprovider.de" target="_self"
				onmouseover="window.status='www.magical-e.de.be';  return true;"
				onmouseout="window.status='';  return true;">
				<img src="images/head_banner.jpg" width="800" height="150" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="3">
			<img src="images/dot_left.jpg" width="32" height="38" alt=""></td>
		<td colspan="2">
			<a href="http://magical-e.superprovider.de/about_us.htm" target="_self"
				onmouseover="window.status='About Us';  return true;"
				onmouseout="window.status='';  return true;">
				<img src="images/but_about_us.jpg" width="144" height="38" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
		<td>
			<a href="http://magical-e.superprovider.de/designs.htm" target="_self"
				onmouseover="window.status='Designs';  return true;"
				onmouseout="window.status='';  return true;">
				<img src="images/but_design.jpg" width="148" height="38" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
		<td>
			<a href="http://magical-e.superprovider.de/downloads.htm" target="_self"
				onmouseover="window.status='Downloads';  return true;"
				onmouseout="window.status='';  return true;">
				<img src="images/but_download.jpg" width="147" height="38" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
		<td>
			<a href="http://magical-e.superprovider.de/contact_us.htm" target="_self"
				onmouseover="window.status='Contact Us';  return true;"
				onmouseout="window.status='';  return true;">
				<img src="images/but_contact_us.jpg" width="149" height="38" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
		<td>
			<a href="http://magical-e.superprovider.de/links.htm" target="_self"
				onmouseover="window.status='Links';  return true;"
				onmouseout="window.status='';  return true;">
				<img src="images/but_links.jpg" width="145" height="38" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
		<td colspan="3">
			<img src="images/dot_right.jpg" width="35" height="38" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td rowspan="4">
			<img src="images/bg_space_left.jpg" width="15" height="546" alt=""></td>
		<td rowspan="4">
			<img src="images/frame_line_left.jpg" width="13" height="546" alt=""></td>
		<td colspan="2" rowspan="2">
			<img src="images/frame_muster_vert.jpg" width="20" height="515" alt=""></td>
		<td colspan="5">
			<img src="images/frame_space_head.jpg" width="717" height="8" alt=""></td>
		<td rowspan="2">
			<img src="images/frame_space_right.jpg" width="6" height="515" alt=""></td>
		<td rowspan="4">
			<img src="images/frame_line_right.jpg" width="12" height="546" alt=""></td>
		<td rowspan="4">
			<img src="images/bg_space_right.jpg" width="17" height="546" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td width="717" height="507" colspan="5">
			<div align="center">
			  <table width="717" height="506" border="1">
                <tr bgcolor="#CCCCCC">
                  <td height="32" colspan="2"><span class="Stil1">About Us</span></td>
                </tr>
                <tr>
                  <td width="351" height="219" bgcolor="#CCCCCC"><p class="Stil2"><a href="javascript:PopUp('http://mitglied.lycos.de/emusic/Elme_Signatur_2.jpg')">Elme</a></p>
                    <p class="Stil2 Stil3"><span class="Stil4">alter: 19</span></p>
                    <p class="Stil4"><span class="Stil2 Stil3">Herkunft: Munich City </span></p>
                  <p class="Stil4">hobbies: Fussball, design, musik und frauen</p>
                  <p class="Stil4">keine ahnung bin noch zu jung</p></td>
                  <td width="350" bgcolor="#CCCCCC"><p class="Stil7">leer</p>                  </td>
                </tr>
                <tr>
                  <td bgcolor="#CCCCCC"><p class="Stil7">leer</p>                  </td>
                  <td bgcolor="#CCCCCC"><p class="Stil2">leer</p>                  </td>
                </tr>
              </table>
		    <img src="images/spacer.gif" width="0" height="0" alt=""></div></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="2">
			<img src="images/frame_muster_plus.jpg" width="20" height="22" alt=""></td>
		<td colspan="6">
			<img src="images/frame_muster_hori.jpg" width="723" height="22" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="8">
			<img src="images/frame_line_hori.jpg" width="743" height="9" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="12">
			<img src="images/bg_space_feet.jpg" width="800" height="18" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="12">
			<img src="images/leiste_feet_name.jpg" width="800" height="18" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="15" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="13" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="4" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="16" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="128" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="148" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="147" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="149" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="145" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="6" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="12" height="1" alt=""></td>
		<td>
			<img src="images/Abstandhalter.gif" width="17" height="1" alt=""></td>
	</tr>
</table>
<object classid="CLSID:05589FA1-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A" height="0" width="0">
<param name="FileName" value="http://magical-e.superprovider.de/images/1.wma">
<param name="AutoStart" value="1">
<param name="PlayCount" value="0">
<param name="ShowControls" value="0">
<param name="ShowDisplay" value="0">
</object>
</body>
</html>
```

*Wäre cool wenn du mir den Quell text beabeiten könntest weil ich weiß meistens nicht wie und wo ich was einfügen soll weil ich html erst seit ein paar wochen mache! hab mir schon des buch durchgelesen aber... *

Danke

Grüße


----------



## chrisbergr (13. Juli 2004)

'PopUp' bei deinem Link .. das wird 'popUp' geschrieben, vielleicht liegt es daran.

Gruß

//EDIT: Hab das eben nochmal getestet und das war wirklich der Fehler.. BTW: Kam die Musik von deiner Seite oder was war das eben?


----------



## elme (14. Juli 2004)

hehe Juhuuuu also des mit dem Pop-Up klappt schon mal aber wie stell ich des jetzt an das es sich automatisch an die größe der wallpaper anpasst bzw. signaturen, etc... und nich immer nur in der Größe 400x300 oder was da war

----

EDIT: kann des sein das ich bei resizable einfach nur eine 1 hintun muss und bei height & weight einfach nur 0!


----------



## chrisbergr (14. Juli 2004)

Du kannst mittels Javascript die Größe des Bildes ausleßen und diese dann bei den Angaben für die Höhe und Breite einsetzen lassen. Dafür reichen jetzt meine JS Kentnisse leider nicht aus. Es gibt hier aber auch ein JavaScript Forum, dort mal die Forensuche benutzen und wenn du nicht fündig wirst einfach ncohmal posten.
Aber mit dem width=0, das ist unwarscheinlich dass das funktioniert.


----------



## formmad (14. Juli 2004)

Hi,

oder du realsierst das mit PHP. Hier mal eine Vorab Version im HTML Code gibst du ein:

das in den HEAD


```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function MM_openBrWindow(theURL,winName,features, myWidth, myHeight, isCenter) { //v3.0
  if(window.screen)if(isCenter)if(isCenter=="true"){
    var myLeft = (screen.width-myWidth)/2;
    var myTop = (screen.height-myHeight)/2;
    features+=(features!='')?',':'';
    features+=',left='+myLeft+',top='+myTop;
  }
  window.open(theURL,winName,features+((features!='')?',':'')+'width='+myWidth+',height='+myHeight);
}
//-->
</script>
```

und das für einen Link bzw. Bild etc. in die HTML-Datei


```
<a href="javascript:;" onClick="MM_openBrWindow('picturere.php?pic=verzeichnis%2Fbild.jpg','big','','','','true')"><img src="verzeichnis/bild.jpg" width="122" height="122" border="0"></a>
```

nun brauchst du noch das PHP script für die Datei picturere.php:


```
<?php	
$pic = urldecode($pic);
$size = GetImageSize ($pic);

$ImgWidth = $size[0];
$ImgHeight = $size[1];

?><!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">

<html>
<head>
	<title>Klicken Sie auf das Bild, um das Fenster zu schließen</title>
	<script language="javascript">
<!--
self.resizeTo(<?= $ImgWidth ?>,<?= $ImgHeight ?>);
self.moveTo((screen.availWidth/2)-<?= $ImgWidth/2 ?>,(screen.Height/2)-<?= $ImgHeight/2 ?>);
//-->
</script>
</head>

<body leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" rightmargin="0" bottommargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
<img src="<?= $pic ?>" alt="" width="<?= $ImgWidth ?>" height="<?= $ImgHeight ?>" border="0" onClick="self.close()">


</body>
</html>
```

Ich hoffe du kommst damit zurecht.

Gruß
formmad


----------



## elme (15. Juli 2004)

Verdammt musste meine PLATTE FORMATIEREN! trotzdem danke für die hilfe aber muss jetzt erst mal alles von neu machen


----------

